# Now in Cairo



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Metro Dokki


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to love both of those....
There was a certain way to eat the marshmallows in my little world....
Crack the chocolate top and pick it off, and eat it first...
Eat the biscuit at the bottom next.....
Eat the jammy marshmallow last!

A childhood habit I never grew out of!!


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Maiden is it the Metro next to the Yemeni Restaurant?


----------

